# Fear of Men



## nika01 (Nov 27, 2012)

Recently acquired a second Vizsla, a rescue pup, 9 month old female. She has no issues at all with my wife, but is afraid of me when I am standing up. Treats seem to make her even more wary of me. She will, however, sit on my lap, play with me on the floor, and plays very well with our other Vizsla.
Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out why she is afraid of men. Would like to go back to where I got her from with a baseball bat, but I won't go there.....
What I am looking for are strategies to overcome her fear of me. I don't push anything as it is. I lay on the floor and she is still afraid. Anyone have any ideas I can try?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How long have you had her? 
I would just continue to take it very slow with her, and play off her cues on what makes her feel comfortable. 
If sitting on the floor eases her mind some. I would make sure to do it daily with her. 

Thank you so much for giving her a new home.


----------



## nika01 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. We have had her about 2 months now. She is getting better while I am seated, but no changes while standing. I get plenty of sloppy Vizsla kisses so I hope one day I can put her on a leash and walk.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I would try hand feeding her. Her desire for food might override or diminish the fear; also strengthen your bond. Start seated & work up to standing with it.

She's going to have fear of other men - so be alert when you start walking her. She is probably hand shy, too - so be careful about sudden gestures in her direction.

It's really sad to think about how she must have been treated, but it's "happy" to know that she's in good hands now.

Bob


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Sadly, I've dealt with many fearful female rescue pups. Each one has been fearful of my husband, some extremely so, others just very cautious around him. Be very mindful of your tone when addressing her - use a soft, even tone. 

Use food as much as possible to start a positive association between yourself and her. I'd start by sitting on the floor (a very passive position). At first I would not make eye contact, or say anything to her, but would toss her treats, slowly getting her to come closer to you, working up to the point where she will take the food from your hand (still avoiding eye contact or addressing her in any way).

Once you have her coming up to you to take food when your not looking at her you can start making eye contact and giving soft praise. Let her take the time she needs to get to this point. 
When you do get to the point of her coming to you, start petting her at the side of the face, avoiding the top of the head. Do not make fast movements, just be calm and gentle. 

I would recommend going on leashed walks with her, as they are a great trust building exercise. Go for a walk with the pup and your wife. A little ways into the walk have your wife give you the leash, and carry on walking together. Bring treats along with you. 

Trust issues can be tricky. I've had some pups learn to trust in weeks, other months. Be careful not to feed into her fear issues (never praise if she fearful). Be patient, and she will be cuddling in your lap in no time. 

Thank you for rescuing her, and please keep us updated on her progress. 



Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## nika01 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you! I think the eye contact may be one of the keys. Great advice. I really appreciate it Canadian Expy !!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Sounds like you are describing my girl Penny! She's exactly the same way. She's also a rescue and I got her around 6 months old. She's fine with women but terrified of men. Same situation - if a man is standing up she will bark at them and run away and cower. If they sit down she will slowly warm up and crawl over to them then eventually when she feels comfortable she will crawl in their lap and lick their face. 

Already some good advice on here. With my girl, I tell men to just ignore her, no talking to her, no eye contact and I will give them a treat to hold in their hand when they are standing and let her come up and eat it if she is feeling comfortable. Once they are sitting, same thing except no treat - they just ignore her until she approaches them. Then no petting her until she's comfortable. She will be fine while everyone is sitting, but if they stand up (even after she's made friends with them) she freaks out all over again. It's a slow process but it's what works for her. 

Penny also has a "space" that she will go to on command. If she's really upset then I will send her to her space (a dog bed in the corner of the room) and just let her calm down and watch from her safe space. It does help to calm her down and she'll come back out when she's feeling more comfortable, but again I just ignore her at first to let her come back on her own terms. 

Thanks for rescuing your girl - even tough it's work to have s fearful dog, I'm so happy to have Penny. I'm sure that with some work she'll get comfortable around you, she may still have some moments but she'll get there.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Bob said:


> I would try hand feeding her. Her desire for food might override or diminish the fear; also strengthen your bond. Start seated & work up to standing with it.
> 
> She's going to have fear of other men - so be alert when you start walking her. She is probably hand shy, too - so be careful about sudden gestures in her direction.
> 
> ...


Animal abusers are lower than sidewinders!
There should be a national and International registry of ALL animal abusers- who wants to LIVE or even BE around them!?

Will be praying for you and her building up a trusting relationship together. Thank you for saving an innocent life and that she can still show love.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Canadian said:


> Sadly, I've dealt with many fearful female rescue pups. Each one has been fearful of my husband, some extremely so, others just very cautious around him. Be very mindful of your tone when addressing her - use a soft, even tone.
> 
> Use food as much as possible to start a positive association between yourself and her. I'd start by sitting on the floor (a very passive position). At first I would not make eye contact, or say anything to her, but would toss her treats, slowly getting her to come closer to you, working up to the point where she will take the food from your hand (still avoiding eye contact or addressing her in any way).
> 
> ...


great advice CE , Ruby is very wary of men, other than on shoot days and with men she's gotten to know well over the years, and what you advised is pretty much what I advise when I'm out with her on other occasions.


----------

